# If Cubase was a man, I would be arrested and thrown in jail. Cubase is affecting my mental health.



## toomanynotes (Jun 18, 2021)

This has been an on going problem..Where to start? Besides the constant audio load meter maxing out, freezing my whole system for 20 secs and stuttering with 2 instruments playing... Lets leave that for another time.

Why..? when I select a Vst track does it not want to be selected, why does the selection highlight have to jump 3/4 tracks down to another? Why does it not do what I want it to? What's wrong with Cubase 10.5? Why me?
How can I possibly compose with this BS. What did I ever do to Cubase to make it act this way? I paid good money, you took that without any questions. How dare you not let me select my goddamn vst track. If you was a car salesman, I promise I will have hunted you down like the coward you are.

I need to go before I lose the plot. Thanks for reading.

*Video link below*


Kind Regards,


----------



## AkashicBird (Jun 18, 2021)

I do not know Cubase but why don't you try a new Daw if it makes you that crazy? There's plenty of choices.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jun 18, 2021)

wow fascinating!! haha thats so weird! 
i dont know but sometimes things get odd in relation with our system
I have gluttony for troubleshooting and have not had problems since 2018 cos of an update broke my system and today i sometimes fix what aint broken.

would you delete delete everything cubase along with the download manager and then restart your system and reinstall everything again asuming your system is totally clean and optimized?

hopefully others here can find a better solution


----------



## SZK-Max (Jun 18, 2021)

Probably...
Try disabling the settings - user interface - GPU acceleration. I'm sorry if it doesn't help.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 18, 2021)

Come over to the dark side and switch to REAPER - friends will be waiting.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks so far, I will try these suggestions - but I'm travelling soon and getting drunk


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 18, 2021)

S


LauraC said:


> Come over to the dark side and switch to REAPER - friends will be waiting.


I don’t know. That option would damage my mental health, but checking out other DAWs, including Reaper, seems worthwhile- even if this current issue is resolved for the OP.


----------



## AkashicBird (Jun 18, 2021)

Reaper is good, affordable, and I don't think I've heard people say it lacks anything? 
Granted, I don't have many point of comparisons, but I really like it, plus you can test the demo for as long as you want if you don't mind the startup "buy me" message (if it's still there, I bought it a few years ago so not sure how this evolved)


----------



## pixel (Jun 18, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> Why..? when I select a Vst track does it not want to be selected, why does the selection highlight have to jump 3/4 tracks down to another?


This is what is happening to me sometimes. The culprit is... Komplete M32 MIDI controller! 
The solution is to unplug and plug it in again. I lost plenty of nerves because of it not to mention the time I wasted trying to find the solution. I don't know why it is happening and what is really causing it (checked on two different USB controllers and different cables, so probably it's the controller itself). 

If you have a MIDI controller, check it out.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 18, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> This has been an on going problem..Where to start? Besides the constant audio load meter maxing out, freezing my whole system for 20 secs and stuttering with 2 instruments playing... Lets leave that for another time.
> 
> Why..? when I select a Vst track does it not want to be selected, why does the selection highlight have to jump 3/4 tracks down to another? Why does it not do what I want it to? What's wrong with Cubase 10.5? Why me?
> How can I possibly compose with this BS. What did I ever do to Cubase to make it act this way? I paid good money, you took that without any questions. How dare you not let me select my goddamn vst track. If you was a car salesman, I promise I will have hunted you down like the coward you are.
> ...



Under devices have you got mackie control on or anything else going on?


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 18, 2021)

My old controller keyboard used to cause similar issues, more specifically the software it installed so it would work with Cubase.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 18, 2021)

LauraC said:


> Come over to the dark side and switch to REAPER - friends will be waiting.


You can install Reaper on everything. I think it's hard for people to switch DAWs to adapt to a different work flow. I bought Cubase on a crossgrade deal and rarely touch it because I don't really like the GUI.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 19, 2021)

To answer everyone, I really appreciate you lot taking the time to help out.

Switching Daws is cool idea when you’re 22yrs old!. 
I’ve never had a problem on Cubase I couldn’t solve myself. Well not until I went from Cubase 6 to 10. I guess this one is a real *astard.

I’ll be making music this afternoon
I have only my laptop - no midi controllers. So lets see if I can replicate the problem without using any keyboards, midi guitars or audio interface etc. Maybe I can rule out mackie control interfering.

The only other thing I can think of is reinstalling..or trashing my prefrences. Like no thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 19, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> To answer everyone, I really appreciate you lot taking the time to help out.
> 
> Switching Daws is cool idea when you’re 22yrs old!.
> I’ve never had a problem on Cubase I couldn’t solve myself. Well not until I went from Cubase 6 to 10. I guess this one is a real *astard.
> ...


You can just export your profile and preferences, only manual thing needed to do is copy the templates folder and possibly presets. Then you can reinstall and move the folders back into the directory and then import your profile from within Cubase. Be much quicker than trying to trouble shoot the issue.

Had the exact same problem with it selecting tracks 3 down from where you clicked after doing one of the 10.5 updates. Just exported my stuff did a fresh install of Cubase and it was ok after.


----------



## Consona (Jun 19, 2021)

LauraC said:


> Come over to the dark side and switch to REAPER - friends will be waiting.


Once Reaper has the same midi functions as Cubase without the need to install and use some outside plugins, I'm there.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> To answer everyone, I really appreciate you lot taking the time to help out.
> 
> Switching Daws is cool idea when you’re 22yrs old!.
> I’ve never had a problem on Cubase I couldn’t solve myself. Well not until I went from Cubase 6 to 10. I guess this one is a real *astard.
> ...


Have you got Mackie control on under devices? The reason I am asking a second time is because this behaviour is similar to a problem I had with Mackie Control a while back.

And to all the people advising switching DAWs because of this? Really?! 😂


----------



## easyrider (Jun 19, 2021)

People are still using Cubase when Studio One exists?

🤣


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2021)

easyrider said:


> People are still using Cubase when Studio One exists?
> 
> 🤣


Isn’t Studio One made by one of the people that invented Cubase? 😂


----------



## easyrider (Jun 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Isn’t Studio One made by one of the people that invented Cubase? 😂


A couple of ex employees from Steinberg realised Cubase was bloat and started to write the code for studio one from the ground up.

Hence why Studio One is the lean mean Cubase , Protools killing machine 🤣


----------



## samphony (Jun 19, 2021)

easyrider said:


> A couple of ex employees from Steinberg realised Cubase was bloat and started to write the code for studio one from the ground up.
> 
> Hence why Studio One is the lean mean Cubase , Protools killing machine 🤣



Not so fast 😂


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2021)

It’s been a while since a nice little DAW war! 😂

I’m surprised no one has said “It doesn’t happen with me” 😂


----------



## mscp (Jun 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> It’s been a while since a nice little DAW war! 😂
> 
> I’m surprised no one has said “It doesn’t happen with me” 😂


It doesn’t happen to me. 

#cubase #protools #studioone_does_not_have_surround_so_it's_pointless_ok? #spitfire_just_because.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> It doesn’t happen to me.
> 
> #cubase #protools #studioone_does_not_have_surround_so_it's_pointless_ok? #spitfire_just_because.


Yeah trying working in Atmos in Studio One. All then run to Nuendo and then end of the story is complete. 😂


----------



## Øivind (Jun 19, 2021)

samphony said:


> Not so fast 😂


Sorry in advance XD


----------



## samphony (Jun 19, 2021)

oivind_rosvold said:


> Sorry in advance XD



😂😂😂


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Have you got Mackie control on under devices? The reason I am asking a second time is because this behaviour is similar to a problem I had with Mackie Control a while back.
> 
> And to all the people advising switching DAWs because of this? Really?! 😂


Sorry I wasn’t ignoring you, yeah I got that POS Nektar Impact LX61+ under remote devices.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 19, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> You can just export your profile and preferences, only manual thing needed to do is copy the templates folder and possibly presets. Then you can reinstall and move the folders back into the directory and then import your profile from within Cubase. Be much quicker than trying to trouble shoot the issue.
> 
> Had the exact same problem with it selecting tracks 3 down from where you clicked after doing one of the 10.5 updates. Just exported my stuff did a fresh install of Cubase and it was ok after.


Thanks Marcus, Defo will cross this out on my checklist!


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> Sorry I wasn’t ignoring you, yeah I got that POS Nektar Impact LX61+ under remote devices.


Yeah just disable that to begin with and see if it fixes it. I hate this kind of stuff but I had this problem when I was trying to use Eucon and Mackie at the same time (plus some touch screen midi ports). It's easily fixable once you know what the issue is.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks Luke I’ll try that too, infact I don’t need those daft transport controls on my keyboard. Not at the expense of my mental health!😂

Here’s a nugget for you all
Guys as we’re on the subject of replusive Cubase behaviour, here’s the worst of my highlights.
I'll try though to describe. In the video when I click on a particular fader or track in the window to select...Just watch the selected track ‘Dio8‘ - ‘white selection group lines’ jump all over the place and then sit on a different track to the one i click on as if someone is pressing an arrow key down on my keyboard. But it goes through a sequence, you can see in the video. I'll link you here..


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2021)

Yeah transport… Spacebar is pretty good 😂


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah transport… Spacebar is pretty good 😂


It’s taken me years of experience to come to this conclusion. Always distracted by candy bs toys.😎


----------



## mscp (Jun 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah trying working in Atmos in Studio One. All then run to Nuendo and then end of the story is complete. 😂


I don't use SOne. You know I use Nuendo and PT mate. I was just joking. haha.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 19, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> This has been an on going problem..Where to start? Besides the constant audio load meter maxing out, freezing my whole system for 20 secs and stuttering with 2 instruments playing... Lets leave that for another time.
> 
> Why..? when I select a Vst track does it not want to be selected, why does the selection highlight have to jump 3/4 tracks down to another? Why does it not do what I want it to? What's wrong with Cubase 10.5? Why me?
> How can I possibly compose with this BS. What did I ever do to Cubase to make it act this way? I paid good money, you took that without any questions. How dare you not let me select my goddamn vst track. If you was a car salesman, I promise I will have hunted you down like the coward you are.
> ...



Oh boy, I’m probably walking into the line of fire here, but your PC specs might be the issue… And this is why I veer away from store-bought PCs, although Lenovo is a good choice because you can upgrade. You only have 16 gigs of RAM? And you’re running the Intel 620 integrated graphics, to a 4K monitor, which means the CPU has to handle all of the screen redraws. Cubase isn’t a game but there’s still a ton going on visually, even without scoring to a video. Without seeing anything else, I would say that those two things are huge in causing an immense DAW like Cubase to choke and spit. Even 32GB of ram and a video card would make a huge difference. GeForce 900 series cards are more that enough to run multiple 4K monitors and take the strain off of the CPU, and they are still cheap(ish) on eBay because they aren’t the power that crypto-crunchers need. I have had no issues with Nvidia drivers causing problems but I have heard others talk about it so maybe look for an equivalent RADEON card. But you definitely need discrete graphics, your CPU is about to file for divorce and head out to the bus stop. 😀


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> I don't use SOne. You know I use Nuendo and PT mate. I was just joking. haha.


I wasn’t talking about you. I was talking about everyone that uses Studio One 😂


----------



## mscp (Jun 19, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> I wasn’t talking about you. I was talking about everyone that uses Studio One 😂


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 19, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Oh boy, I’m probably walking into the line of fire here, but your PC specs might be the issue… And this is why I veer away from store-bought PCs, although Lenovo is a good choice because you can upgrade. You only have 16 gigs of RAM? And you’re running the Intel 620 integrated graphics, to a 4K monitor, which means the CPU has to handle all of the screen redraws. Cubase isn’t a game but there’s still a ton going on visually, even without scoring to a video. Without seeing anything else, I would say that those two things are huge in causing an immense DAW like Cubase to choke and spit. Even 32GB of ram and a video card would make a huge difference. GeForce 900 series cards are more that enough to run multiple 4K monitors and take the strain off of the CPU, and they are still cheap(ish) on eBay because they aren’t the power that crypto-crunchers need. I have had no issues with Nvidia drivers causing problems but I have heard others talk about it so maybe look for an equivalent RADEON card. But you definitely need discrete graphics, your CPU is about to file for divorce and head out to the bus stop. 😀


I havent updated my sig, but I have 40gb ram to run 2 vst tracks.😎 Interesting about 4k though... hmm


----------



## greggybud (Jun 23, 2021)

Things to try:

Start Cubase in Safe Mode with VSTs/preferences disabled. Do the problems exist then?

Have you done a clean uninstall of the program, then re-installed?

Unfortunately, some users do not realize that when you install a Cubase upgrade, the new version sucks some data from the prior version. This is why for example going from C10 to C10.5, your preferences are..or should be automatically imported to the new version. However, it's not just preferences. To be safe, I always hide or re-title all prior Cubase versions when installing a new update. However I don't know if this happens when going from such an ancient version like C6 to C11.

Trashing preferences isn't a bad idea either, but can consume a lot of time if gradually re-building your update from your prior version. After a while you learn some of the common culprits, and try those first.

Certainly check for exterior controllers too.

It's unfortunate to see alternative DAW suggestions in a thread like this regardless of whatever the user is attempting to work with. There are plenty of DAW war threads to be found.


----------



## greggybud (Jun 23, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> Besides the constant audio load meter maxing out, freezing my whole system for 20 secs and stuttering with 2 instruments playing... Lets leave that for another time.


This really seems like an issue with your system, and not the software.

How long has this been happening?
Windows version?
ASIO guard settings?
ASIO Driver?

That fact that your entire PC is freezing plus the fact that track selection jumps around, I would check your video card, and check for updates.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 23, 2021)

greggybud said:


> This really seems like an issue with your system, and not the software.
> 
> How long has this been happening?
> Windows version?
> ...


Adding to this; 

What HD or SSD for OS ?
What Audio Interface ? 
What sample rate / buffer is being used?


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 23, 2021)

Really do appreciate your time in replying….

When I first installed Cubase 10 last year, I noticed there were some graphical glitches, I had no idea why, they did eventually go away after deleting pref’s. 

I think I have solved the freezing..the last time it happened- it was due to processor heating up..so I applied fresh thermal paste…
This time around my 2 external ssds were reading at 35mb/s rather than 400~ One of the enclosures were defective, somehow that choked the other SDD so I replaced the enclosure. All back to normal.

So far system all acting normal, I did..on the advice of others deleted any mackie control devices. Nektar midi keyboard, seems to have done the trick?

my os windows 10 latest updates
using 1x NMVe 250gb for OS
Music Libraries on
1xSamsung NMVe 500gb via usb c
2 x SSD via USB 3.0 hub.

Audio Interface Behringer UMC204HD


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 24, 2021)

It was a Nektar Impact that caused my issues too.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 24, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> It was a Nektar Impact that caused my issues too.


Goddamn Nektar! What did you do to fix your issue?


----------



## brek (Jun 24, 2021)

Had same problems with my Nektar - just disabled the DAW control aspect and use it as a "dumb" MIDI controller.

This obviously isn't a solution if using those features are important to you.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 24, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> Goddamn Nektar! What did you do to fix your issue?


It was a couple of years ago now, but I remember I had to remove all the 'integration files' before it stopped interfering with Cubase. Just removing it from devices didn't work.

This was on a Mac.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 24, 2021)

brek said:


> Had same problems with my Nektar - just disabled the DAW control aspect and use it as a "dumb" MIDI controller.
> 
> This obviously isn't a solution if using those features are important to you.


Gives me an excuse to change keyboard..maybe get control surface


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 24, 2021)

jonathanwright said:


> It was a couple of years ago now, but I remember I had to remove all the 'integration files' before it stopped interfering with Cubase. Just removing it from devices didn't work.
> 
> This was on a Mac.


Right I will delete these too. Thanks


----------

